# Fort Collins Pool Sessions-The Mountain Shop



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Getting itchy for the cockpit? The Mountain Shop's Spring 2005 pool sessions will start Sunday January 23 and run through mid-May. The 411:

*The Mountain Shop/Poudre River Kayaks Open Pool*
Sundays 5:30pm-7pm
Doors Open @ 5:10pm
$6 per person
Gear Rentals and Instruction Available
Mulberry Pool
424 W. Mulberry
Fort Collins, CO 80524
Reservations Highly Recommended!
Call 970-493-5720

See you on the water,
Brian :lol: 
The Mountain Shop
Poudre River Kayaks
632 S. Mason
Fort Collins, CO 80524
970-493-5720
www.themountainshop.com
www.poudreriverkayaks.com


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Our pool session for this Sunday, January 31 will be changed to 4:30pm to 6pm because of a massive baptism at the pool (yeah, I know). Give us a call at the shop if you have any questions.

Thanks


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

The pool session for Sunday, April 17 will be 6-730pm because of a scheduling conflict at the pool.


----------

